# Playin' w/ plexitone



## jeweler53 (Mar 16, 2012)

I seem to have an adverse reaction to CA. Burning, runny nose etc. If I keep my dust removal fan going it seems to mitigate the problem, but I ran across an article about plexitone and was intrigued.

I made a batch and have used it on 3 or 4 pens. I think I like it. Seems to have a very fast buildup, but a slightly longer "cure" time. (2 or 3 minutes or so after 15 or 20 coats)

I also ran across some information about "fire polishing" acrylic.

How to flame polish an acrylic duck call barrel - YouTube

Most folks here seem to have tried it with blanks with little or no success. 

Anybody try it with just finish on wood?

I am thinking this might be a perfect formula! Flammable solvents + open flame + lots or bone dry wood and wood dust. :smile-big:


----------



## hewunch (Mar 16, 2012)

I liked it, but then I started to get bubbles in my finish. I didn't like that. I found that you really need to go past the blank on to the bushings in order for it to work right. And I think flame polishing would likely be disastrous.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 17, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> I am thinking this might be a perfect formula! Flammable solvents + open flame + lots or bone dry wood and wood dust. :smile-big:



Please be sure to film the attempt.:wink:

The finish on wood isn't thick enough for that kind of treatment. I  usually apply 40+ coats and my finish doesn't build up thick enough for flame  treating.


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 18, 2012)

As to flame polishing. The smith little torch runs $198.00 list you can get them on sale for $129.00 There are a generic brands called gentec small torches for around $109.00
Now the gas bottles 





For the oxygen are run around $10.00 each and don't last all that long. only holds 1.4 ounces oxygen




Brenz0matics torch set up for their bottles. This was taken a number of years ago, price is no longer current.

The flame polishing only works with pure higher grade acrylics, any impurities fillers or additives even dyes can cause problems. Also most places don't do the flame polishing on edges over 3/8" thick. You also have to watch what you clean it with after the fact as any ammoniated type cleaner windex etc will cause grazing of the edge.

Most plastic fab shops use oxy/hydrogen torches as the flames products of combustibles add less impurities in to the surface of the melted acrylics.

So most of the acrylic blends, casting resins, coloring agents along with the fillers polyester micas shimmer glitter powders. Will give problems.

Since they melt at differing temps the edge/surface will be burned in little spots etc.

For clear edges or rods. It still is practice, practice. The distance from the surface, speed of movement etc. 

You have the added benefit of the flame polished edges. Is they will transmit light on the order of fiber opitics.

As to the plexitone finish, it wouldn't work well with flame polishing, I have never tried it just because  you would have to use way to much solvent to melt the acrylic. Even if shavings of the plastic, you would end up with a changed formula, that can cause brittleness, grazing and clouding.
:clown:


----------



## jeweler53 (Mar 18, 2012)

That is the torch I have. It works quite well. I use oxy/propane.

Thanks for the input/feedback


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 18, 2012)

It works great more so when you are 30 feet up a ladder brazing fin tube leak , my point was the oxygen bottle does empty faster then the average person thinks it should or they buy it cheap at a garage sale then find out what the bottle costs 
I have a smith little, air/acetylene, air propane's, propane's oxy/acetylene, oxy/propane now that the shortage of acetylene happened last summer. numerous types of torches et all it is a amazing what you collect being a torch junky. 




Picked this one up last year, was the had to have tool when I was a teenage modler. Never did get one till I was in my 60's when I could afford a new old stock one :biggrin: was a lot cheaper than when it was new.
:clown:


----------

